# Vintage Shelby Rollfast art deco STREAMLINED train light balloon tire bicycle Delta type made in U.S



## Nashman (Sep 10, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132324805330

*Vintage Shelby Rollfast art deco STREAMLINED train light balloon tire bicycle*
*Delta type made in U.S.A. *

*Please view the attached links ( above) and feel free to bid on my auctions.*


*I’ve come to realize that my stuff for sale doesn’t really have an active market on the CABE ( rarely sells), mainly because of the high cost of shipping from Canada. It’s actually equally as high shipping to me from the U.S.A. (those that have shipped to me can vouch for that!!)* 

*My bicycle projects get pretty expensive with the shipping costs/price of parts. Also, the Canadian dollar is only worth about .67- .70 cents to the U.S. dollar. Ouch!!!* 

*Buying is crazy expensive for me, and when the cash flow (always) gets low, I must sell. Luckily I sell in U.S. dollars ( Ebay/Cabe) so I sometimes do ok on selling end, but usually I buy HIGH, and sell LOW….Dang…Oh well. * 

*I love the CABE, and am having fun, so that’s what counts.* 

*Please view the attached links and feel free to bid on my auctions. NO RESERVE, start at $9.99, may go CHEAP. NOTE the high shipping cost and factor that in if you care to bid. Thanks, Bob*


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 10, 2017)

Lol and more lol...if you are upset about difference betwen your dollar versus the US dollar imagin my situation....

17,8 pesos is a dollar ...

I earn 300 pesos per day...around 18 dollars per dayyyyyy....thats really sad but is the true in mexico....lol but i love bikes so much and i have gotten some goodies saving money hardlly really hardlly....


Be happy my friend...there are many tooo many people that are worts than we...

God bless you amigo


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 11, 2017)

Bob, it happens to me some times too, I earn a couple of bucks in one sale, I lost a couple in other. That's all right, as you say I'm not in this to make money, but to buy and sell what I want while having fun and I'm getting to know more people in this hobby. I've made a couple of friends here and that's what counts at the end.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 12, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Bob, it happens to me some times too, I earn a couple of bucks in one sale, I lost a couple in other. That's all right, as you say I'm not in this to make money, but to buy and sell what I want while having fun and I'm getting to know more people in this hobby. I've made a couple of friends here and that's what counts at the end.



Right on Nelson. I hope you are escaping the Tornado devastation?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 12, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Right on Nelson. I hope you are escaping the Tornado devastation?




We barely escaped Bob, a huge tree fell a couple of feed away from my house. Damn Irma!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 12, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> We barely escaped Bob, a huge tree fell a couple of feed away from my house. Damn Irma!



Wow,  Are you safe now?  I thought of you 1st when I heard about Irma. We get nothing like that here, but we've had a couple near misses with trees though!! ( rented cabin, then out house)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 12, 2017)

Ufff that was close.
Yeah thanks Bob, we're Ok now. I have no phone service and there's no gasoline in the city but we're safe. We're starting to clean the mess and repairing the broken fences. Lots of work to do.
Hey what's you ebay user name? I can't remember.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Ufff that was close.
> Yeah thanks Bob, we're Ok now. I have no phone service and there's no gasoline in the city but we're safe. We're starting to clean the mess and repairing the broken fences. Lots of work to do.
> Hey what's you ebay user name? I can't remember.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2017)

While we bicker over a $100 light, and losing a few bucks, people in Texas and Florida have nowhere to live.


----------



## kreika (Sep 13, 2017)

Actually it's $116.50 with 4 days. Right on Bob! You won't lose on this one.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2017)

partsguy said:


> While we bicker over a $100 light, and losing a few bucks, people in Texas and Florida have nowhere to live.



 I agree. My heart goes out to these people. I have to keep living as well, and that includes selling things to pay my bills. At the end of the day, possessions ( hobby stuff) means nothing if you lose the essentials to live and have no love or health in your life. Amen Brother.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Ufff that was close.
> Yeah thanks Bob, we're Ok now. I have no phone service and there's no gasoline in the city but we're safe. We're starting to clean the mess and repairing the broken fences. Lots of work to do.
> Hey what's you ebay user name? I can't remember.




Hey Nelson, nsuser is my Ebay name. Thanks Ford Mike. I'm glad you are safe Nelson. Mother nature is one scary gal.  All the best my friend/keep in touch.  Bob


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> Actually it's $116.50 with 4 days. Right on Bob! You won't lose on this one.



Ha!!  I paid $200.00 about 5 months ago to Dan ( bones)...oh well..


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Hey Nelson, nsuser is my Ebay name. Thanks Ford Mike. I'm glad you are safe Nelson. Mother nature is one scary gal.  All the best my friend/keep in touch.  Bob




Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 3, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Ha!!  I paid $200.00 about 5 months ago to Dan ( bones)...oh well..




About 3 months too late for me here on the train light but I'll look, I don't do Paypal though.

Dan is a great guy, I buy as much as I can from him. Saved, but no listings.


----------



## Huffykid (Dec 5, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Lol and more lol...if you are upset about difference betwen your dollar versus the US dollar imagin my situation....
> 
> 17,8 pesos is a dollar ...
> 
> ...



A dollar here in the Philippines is 51 pesos


----------

